# my bettas new tank mates



## 82028 (Dec 2, 2009)

My male betta is in a 10 gallon tank. Today i put in an african dwarf frog, a yo-yo botia, and a cherry barb. They all seem to be fighting . The botia keeps trying to bite my betta and vice versa. Do you think its just because they are new? do you think they will start to get used to each other after a few days? 
thanks!


----------



## predator42 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Take out the botia!*

Yeah, the botia will nip the betta's fins until the betta no longer exists. 

At least, that has been my experience: I have tried various botias in order to keep an invasive snail population under control, but the botias of every type have eventually gotten a taste for my bettas' fins. And this is in a tank with a little elbow room (29 gallons). 

You can definitely keep other fish with your betta. Just don't get fin nippers (e.g., botias) or intelligent, more aggressive fish (neither S.A. nor African cichlids have ever worked with my bettas). Get stupid and/or peaceful fish. I have had success with many varieties of tetras, for instance, as well as rainbow fish (even the largest of these has never given my bettas trouble). 

Good luck--but get that botia out of there before the beta loses all his fins!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

ADFs arefine, but barbs will get very nippy.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i dont think their going to get used to anything except having fins to nip, those are aggressive fish.

adf's are fine though with the betta


----------



## 82028 (Dec 2, 2009)

That sucks . Okay i think i will move them to my other aquarium. Do you think it would be ok to take one of my platys out of my other aquarium and switch it with the barb? And then take my bronze catfish and switch it with the botia?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

a platy and a cory will do MUCH betta with a betta


----------



## 82028 (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks! I think i'll go switch them up.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

dont forget to acclimatize them


----------



## 82028 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah I did, thanks! Its just my betta and the ADF for right now


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

cool, let us know how it goes........should be much more peaceful now


----------



## predator42 (Dec 10, 2009)

*more peaceful*

Yes, this will be a MUCH more peaceful setup.


----------

